# salt water connection skimmers



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like Canadian manufacturer, not very well known but users seem to be all happy with it, good performance and noise level, good quality construction and very attractive price.

http://www.saltwaterconnection.com/

Definitely on my list now, when I do upgrade my skimmer from Tunze 9010, I'll probably go with SWC Extreme 160 cone skimmer.

Anyone else heard of them? Any opinions?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

They actually have them made in China and they just have them private lable for them. Same factory at one point as Reef Octopuc, IIRC, before they or the other moved to another manufacturing plant.

My experiences I have to rate as poor for non existant replies, as many clients and others, were left with "door stoppers" when the pumps fail. Oddly enough, a collegue that owns an LFS makes regular orders and gets responses and even he couldn't get replacement pumps.

Check this out:

LINK

I've imported marine and filled out and submitted required forms and permits...one can't mess it up _that_ bad and not get notified, especially to the extent that they were charged with.

Personally I've crossed them off my list as I don't need the hassle should issues arise.

JME


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Wilson. Interesting article.

So, I guess the pump is the sore spot of this skimmer. Does it break down easily?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd guess that the smaller Atman pumps are the ones people have trouble with?

Looks like the larger skimmers use Sicce PSK-2500 and Askoll 1500 pumps which should be much easier to replace as other companies use them extensively also.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I had encountered the issues prior to them using Askoll pumps for their new line of skimmers. An important point that I forgot to include in my last post.

One can't go wrong with an Askoll motorblock but there are issues with the NW impeller as it's a tightly friction fitted onto the ceramic shaft. The torque generated by the Askoll motor block starting up can make it pop off from on/off/on (powerwise) for pump maintenance over time.

Super Gluing it will definitely work but if there is an issue with the shaft, magnet or the black plate b/w the magnet and the NW impeller, you're going to have to shell out ~$100 for a new assembly.

Atman=ViaAqua=Resun, not a very good track record, IME.

Don't get me wrong, those are WICKED prices but from my experience, customer service and request for replacement pumps have been dismally disappointing, again, prior to the introduction of the Extreme line. I don't know of the court ruling of the linked article, but it's not a business entity, on top of my personal experience, that I want to support.

JM2C/HO/E


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah the newer sicce or askoll pumps are solid from my understanding....

the atman pumps are super fail....


I have an older SWC i got used from someone, it's an older venturi style skimmer and doesn't have the original pump, works much better than my coralife 220....not sure of its ratings though

I want to upgrade the pump to a sicce with red devil pin wheel or atb purple supposed to be awesome


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, I would like into the bubble magus cone skimmer too, hubert had them a while back. I believe it uses an aquabee pump... correct me if i'm wrong.

ps its colourful too =)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's a review with some details. Nice construction though....

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/02/24/swc-120-160-cone-protein-skimmers-unboxed-impressions/


----------

